# Where have the classifieds gone?



## Kbrook (11 Sep 2013)

They have completely vanished for me. Is it just me ?


----------



## craigwend (11 Sep 2013)

It's like walking into a supermarket that's moved all the produce to different aisles...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Click on the Cycle Chat logo above left to get the main menu then scroll down.


----------



## Kbrook (11 Sep 2013)

Cheers found them, I've been clicking on forum


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

Kbrook said:


> Cheers found them, I've been clicking on forum




Does the same thing.


----------



## DooDah (11 Sep 2013)

craigwend said:


> It's like walking into a supermarket that's moved all the produce to different aisles...


LOL, I agree, the only difference is that if a supermarket did it, I would just leave and go home in a huff


----------



## Aleksic (12 Sep 2013)

Is this section now restricted to certain ranks of users?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2013)

Classifieds has had a restriction put on it, to dissuade people from joining CC with the sole intention of flogging their stuff.  We want CC Members to be part of our community, not just salespeople, so Members need a certain number of posts (the actual number is so secret ... ) in order to view, post and join in on Classifieds.

If you feel this is unfair - post away and you'll soon be enjoying all sorts of interesting - and, dare one say it - _exciting_  features of CC !


----------



## robotron (13 Sep 2013)

Thanks for clarifying, and consider this post another +1 towards being a fully fledged member!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2013)

and  !


----------



## MaxLock (17 Sep 2013)

Yet another prior lurker here, ahh how I miss the bargains thread  part of my daily required browsing habit


----------



## Jonnyboy27 (2 Oct 2013)

Better start posting I suppose"..this is my 5th one in a year..don't want to go mad...


----------



## MaxLock (3 Oct 2013)

Another one for the pot from me


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2013)

MaxLock said:


> Another one for the pot from me



Posts in the *support *forum are _not _counted towards your post total. Try the cycling parts of the forum instead.


----------

